# Baseball's massive doping problem



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Y! SPORTS



> This could be a league-shaking development. Among the players already connected to Biogenesis through documents leaked to the Miami New Times, Yahoo! Sports and ESPN: A-Rod, Braun, Melky Cabrera, Bartolo Colon, Yasmani Grandal, Nelson Cruz, Francisco Cervelli, Jesus Montero, Jhonny Peralta and Everth Cabrera. Other players could still be linked to Biogenesis through Bosch's testimony.
> 
> The ESPN story also says that Washington Nationals pitcher Gio Gonzalez may be "possibly exonerated." He had previously passed a post-Biogenesis drug test. There are also questions about Yankees star Robinson Cano's ties to the clinic. More from ESPN:
> 
> ...


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

Funny, I was just going to post this. 

MLB seeks to suspend A-Rod, Braun - ESPN

100 games isn't exactly like 2 years or anything. And Union lawyers might get them off. MLB bought information from the clinic / drug dealer?

But If A-Rod gets banned, it means more starts for Youk. And I'm good with that.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

hey, but they never failed a test

where have we heard that one?


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

I wonder how long before Tygart is back on his soap box about MLB.


----------



## Doctor Falsetti (Sep 24, 2010)

Rokh On said:


> I wonder how long before Tygart is back on his soap box about MLB.


So he should just ignore it? 

Drugs in sport are USADA's job. Baseball is not longer an IOC sport so WADA does not have any say but if MLB wants to address the issue the first person they should talk to is Travis


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Bluenote said:


> Funny, I was just going to post this.
> 
> MLB seeks to suspend A-Rod, Braun - ESPN
> 
> ...


Apparently they are not the biggest fish that's on the dope list.


And also, apparently, the MLB dope list is quite long. From what I read, very long.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

cda 455 said:


> Apparently they are not the biggest fish that's on the dope list.
> 
> 
> And also, apparently, the MLB dope list is quite long. From what I read, very long.


Which shouldn't be surprising. Doping is just as integral to baseball history as it is to cycling history.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

nate said:


> Which shouldn't be surprising. Doping is just as integral to baseball history as it is to cycling history.


Yet it's generally swept under the rug. I was surprised to hear they were actually doing something about it. I'd be even more surprised if something happens with the NFL.


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

spade2you said:


> Yet it's generally swept under the rug. I was surprised to hear they were actually doing something about it. I'd be even more surprised if something happens with the NFL.


_How dare you!_ it's normal to weigh 300 pounds, run the 40 in the blink of an eye and to regularly break bones running into other guys.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

I feel like such a fool for being so into baseball for so long. I genuinely cared and spilled a lot of emotion over it and to find out what I really cared about was just a big lie had some sting to it.

oh well, I'm over it. I still love the game of basebal itself but MLB specifically can kiss my a**.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Bluenote said:


> _How dare you!_ it's normal to weigh 300 pounds, run the 40 in the blink of an eye and to regularly break bones running into other guys.


I'm sorry you don't believe in miracles.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

The doped up batting champs were hitting off doped up pitchers
Did I watch the superbowl and let the doped up footballers ruin my viewing experience?

same goes for watching bike racing, baseball, the Olympics....

I am just shocked at the amount of naivete and denial of baseball, football, basketball fans


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

spade2you said:


> I'm sorry you don't believe in miracles.


Oh, I believe in miracles alright. The good lord gave us Pat's fans "the buttfumble" so we can laugh at the Jets for years to come.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Bluenote said:


> Oh, I believe in miracles alright. The good lord gave us Pat's fans "the buttfumble" so we can laugh at the Jets for years to come.


Rex Ryan also is a source of endless amusement.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

atpjunkie said:


> hey, but they never failed a test
> 
> where have we heard that one?


Is MLB even testing for HGH yet? Not sure.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

spade2you said:


> I'm sorry you don't believe in miracles.


yeah, all you lazy couch wanker c*nts


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Coolhand said:


> Rex Ryan also is a source of endless amusement.


At least the Tebow circus left town, though.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

mpre53 said:


> At least the Tebow circus left town, though.


If we find out that all baseball players doped, it won't matter because it will have been a "level playing field". 

Oops...not directed at mrpe53


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I think "level playing field" will be added to the doping forum drink rules soon.


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

mpre53 said:


> At least the Tebow circus left town, though.


Can't understand why he's so fixated on being a QB. They say teams would give him a shot at tight end or some kind of situational RB. Seems better than unemployment to me.


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

Bluenote said:


> Can't understand why he's so fixated on being a QB. They say teams would give him a shot at tight end or some kind of situational RB. Seems better than unemployment to me.


Jesus told him that he wants him to be a QB. :wink:


----------



## dinosaurs (Nov 29, 2011)

mpre53 said:


> Is MLB even testing for HGH yet? Not sure.


They started testing for HGH this year.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Bluenote said:


> Oh, I believe in miracles alright. The good lord gave us Pat's fans "the buttfumble" so we can laugh at the Jets for years to come.



:lol: :lol: :lol:


FTW!


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

Baseball is a sport?


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Bluenote said:


> Can't understand why he's so fixated on being a QB. They say teams would give him a shot at tight end or some kind of situational RB. Seems better than unemployment to me.


Yeah, good point.


Maybe pride getting in his way? :shrugs:

Or maybe he thinks he wouldn't be that good in that position. :shrugs again:





BTW; How about those Bruins  ?!

I think it's their year this year!


----------



## azpeterb (Jun 1, 2006)

jspharmd said:


> Baseball is a sport?


You bet it is....and the only reason why it's not 100% boring is that the juiced-up players make the game more exciting. They fly around the bases, hit 450-foot homers instead of flying out to the deep outfield, and they throw pitches at 95-100 mph. If they didn't juice, they'd be slow and weak and baseball would become like cricket.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Balco, Biogenesis, these are the tip of the iceberg. I imagine there are as many drug labs creating designer steroids as there are teams.


----------



## Hiro11 (Dec 18, 2010)

atpjunkie said:


> I am just shocked at the amount of naivete and denial of baseball, football, basketball fans


It does drive me a bit crazy that cycling is uniquely singled out as a doping heavy sport when every sport has huge doping problems. The NFL simply doesn't care. I've never heard of a major soccer/football or NBA doping bust. Rafa Nadal's absence from the tennis tour last year was pretty clearly a doping suspension that was kept under wraps. There's a ton of evidence that EPO is rife amongst the incredibly dominant East African distance runners, in fact most of them have never been tested out of competition. There were shockingly few positive tests in London 2012. Etc. Etc. 

Track running and cycling always get singled out. I'd argue their uniquely terrible reputation and positive tests are more an indication of some federations getting serious about testing than about the unique corruption of the sports.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

azpeterb said:


> You bet it is....and the only reason why it's not 100% boring is that the juiced-up players make the game more exciting. They fly around the bases, hit 450-foot homers instead of flying out to the deep outfield, and they throw pitches at 95-100 mph. If they didn't juice, they'd be slow and weak and baseball would become like cricket.



I can only assume the cricket you refer to is Jiminy..

You've obviously never seen Michael Holding bowl or Viv Richards bat.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Hiro11 said:


> It does drive me a bit crazy that cycling is uniquely singled out as a doping heavy sport when every sport has huge doping problems. The NFL simply doesn't care. I've never heard of a major soccer/football or NBA doping bust. Rafa Nadal's absence from the tennis tour last year was pretty clearly a doping suspension that was kept under wraps. There's a ton of evidence that EPO is rife amongst the incredibly dominant East African distance runners, in fact most of them have never been tested out of competition. There were shockingly few positive tests in London 2012. Etc. Etc.
> 
> Track running and cycling always get singled out. I'd argue their uniquely terrible reputation and positive tests are more an indication of some federations getting serious about testing than about the unique corruption of the sports.


One reason why cycling and track get singled out is because often times when the dumb public do get a rare chance to watch a cycling or track event, the event is a high profile one (eg, Le Tour, or Olympics track), and when high an athlete is exposed as a doper in a internationally televised high profile event, the media will jump on it! The media vultures want to capitalize on the roadkill.

But the NFL and MLB, it's mainly an American thing, and Americans don't want to hear about how their beloved hereos are dopers and cheats. But cycling, well they're a bunch Euro guys so we like to about how Euro are the only dopers. As for track, well sure Americans run track, but most Americans don't give a sh*t about track unless it's the Olympics and US runners are racking medals against China and the Soviet (I mean Russia); that's the extent of track.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

All this talk of tainted sports and no mention of Spanish soccer? That is the reason why the judge in Operation Puerto strangled the evidence. If they were to suspend all the cheats from Spanish soccer, the country would lose its mind. They are heros of generations of Spaniards.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

spookyload said:


> All this talk of tainted sports and no mention of Spanish soccer? That is the reason why the judge in Operation Puerto strangled the evidence. If they were to suspend all the cheats from Spanish soccer, the country would lose its mind. They are heros of generations of Spaniards.


I thought the biggest crime of Puerto was the judge ordering the destruction of all the evidence.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

spookyload said:


> All this talk of tainted sports and no mention of Spanish soccer? That is the reason why the judge in Operation Puerto strangled the evidence. If they were to suspend all the cheats from Spanish soccer, the country would lose its mind. They are heros of generations of Spaniards.


I was in France in 2000 when France beat Italy(big time rivalry). Earlier in the day, a man in a parking garage noticed we were American and suggested we stay indoors that evening. The French fans went completely crazy after the win. I was in Marseille and I went outside on a deck briefly and the French were out en masse, drunk, screaming, etc. There was a car turned over and on fire! Considering that the Spainards are even bigger fans - I think what the judge did was part self preservation and likely ordered by top Spanish officials to prevent the riots that would follow.


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

spookyload said:


> All this talk of tainted sports and no mention of Spanish soccer? That is the reason why the judge in Operation Puerto strangled the evidence. If they were to suspend all the cheats from Spanish soccer, the country would lose its mind. They are heros of generations of Spaniards.


Now that you bring it up this has been my suspicion for years - the Puerto case aside - it seems like every Spanish national team game I've watched the stats are crazy. The Spaniards run often significantly greater distances, take and complete way more passes, and dominate possession as a result. I'd watch them play and they often looked like they were toying around with teams like Germany who are technically outstanding. The only explanation I could come up with was blood doping of some sort (EPO, etc) to enable that big of a difference in performance.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Kristatos said:


> Now that you bring it up this has been my suspicion for years - the Puerto case aside - it seems like every Spanish national team game I've watched the stats are crazy. The Spaniards run often significantly greater distances, take and complete way more passes, and dominate possession as a result. I'd watch them play and they often looked like they were toying around with teams like Germany who are technically outstanding. The only explanation I could come up with was blood doping of some sort (EPO, etc) to enable that big of a difference in performance.


Oh hush, you and help me destroy some Puerto evidence.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

The thing is, saying that baseball (or football/hockey/basketball) has a doping problem is like saying the community pool has a urine problem. 

Deep down we all know it's dirty. But there isn't much anyone can do about it and thinking about it too much will spoil the fun. Let's just hope nobody suffers any horrible side effects or dies.


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

So Brazil needs to get on a program ahead of the World Cup?


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

US networks have too much invested in ball type sports to criticize them.
If a network did a huge expose on baseball dopers, how would that affect their ability to get players on their shows? 
The same networks can get all righteous and indignant about doping in cycling because it won't affect their revenues. Do you think NBC would worry about whether or not they could get Richie Porte on for an interview? Of course not. But they'd sure like to have A-Rod, because they know that would attract viewers and ad revenue.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> US networks have too much invested in ball type sports to criticize them.
> If a network did a huge expose on baseball dopers, how would that affect their ability to get players on their shows?
> The same networks can get all righteous and indignant about doping in cycling because it won't affect their revenues. Do you think NBC would worry about whether or not they could get Richie Porte on for an interview? Of course not. But they'd sure like to have A-Rod, because they know that would attract viewers and ad revenue.


^ This! The commercial success of the NFL & MLB in particular is a particularly effective deterrent to anyone on the money train to seriously challenge the status quo.


----------



## dinosaurs (Nov 29, 2011)

AJL said:


> ^ This! The commercial success of the NFL & MLB in particular is a particularly effective deterrent to anyone on the money train to seriously challenge the status quo.


Don't forget the NCAA/FBS.


----------



## peter584 (Aug 17, 2008)

You think this **** is bad, they tested Lindsay at a gala!!!


----------



## Samadhi (Nov 1, 2011)

jspharmd said:


> Baseball is a sport?


I believe Hemingway said this about that:



> There are only three sports. Bullfighting, motor racing and mountaineering. Everything else is just a game


----------



## kmak (Sep 5, 2011)

For those of you who don't follow GSElevatorGossip on Twitter, his latest tweet:

"If the latest A-Rod allegations are true, we'll have to stop calling them Performance Enhancing Drugs and just call them Drugs."


----------



## Bluenote (Oct 28, 2012)

kmak said:


> For those of you who don't follow GSElevatorGossip on Twitter, his latest tweet:
> 
> "If the latest A-Rod allegations are true, we'll have to stop calling them Performance Enhancing Drugs and just call them Drugs."


Or he had to cut back his program when baseball introduced testing and we are now seeing A-Rod's natural performance.


----------



## skitorski (Dec 4, 2012)

Samadhi said:


> I believe Hemingway said this about that:


Ernest was a ***** that blew his brains out. He sucked at being a baseball fan also.


----------

